# hässlichen Hintergrund farbig gleichmäßig gestalten - HILFE!



## bfischer (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Tutorial-Gemeinde, 

ich beschäftige mich seit einigen Wochen mit Photoshop CS6 und hab auch schon einige Tutorials als Video angesehen, wie man Personen freistellen und Hintergründe ändern kann. 

Allerdings sind die Fotos, die ich gerade bearbeiten will, eine harte Nuss. Der Fotograf hat einen ganz hässlichen, altmodischen, schattierten Hintergrund gewählt, die ich unbedingt ändern möchte (bestenfalls in hell Nuancen). Aber die Kontraste sind so gering, dass sich das Bild - von einem Laien wie mir - super schlecht ausschneiden lässt. Trotz Kantenverbesserung sieht das Bild dann seltsam ausgeschnitten aus. 

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen, den Hintergrund zu verschönern - vielleicht sogar ohne Freistellung? 

Danke und viele Grüße

PS: Habe das betreffende Foto angehängt und noch viele ähnlich hässliche im Ordner


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Januar 2014)

Also wenn du versuchst, den Hintergrund hell zu machen, dann muss es mistig aussehen, schon allein wegen der Schatten auf dem Körper. Schau dir z.B. den Schatten auf der Innenseite des rechten Oberschenkels (im Bild links) an. Bei einem richtig hellen Hintergrund würden diese Schatten schon von der hellen Wand aufgehellt werden. Meiner Meinung nach kannst du bei diesem Bild nur einen dunklen Hintergrund nehmen ... und das sollte deutlich einfacher zu machen sein, ohne dass es dann ausgeschnitten aussieht.


----------



## bfischer (17. Januar 2014)

Oh, das hatte ich nicht bedacht, vielen Dank ... Kann ich dann wenigstens diese furchbaren Hintergrund-Schattierungen wegbekommen, damit es neutraler aussieht und nicht so altmodisch?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Januar 2014)

Klar geht das. 
Musst halt das Mädel maskieren, da geht kein Weg dran vorbei, wenn es "sauber" sein soll.
Ich hab dir mal schnell ein Beispiel gemacht, allerdings ist das nicht wirklich sauber, weil ich jetzt nicht ne Stunde da dransitzen wollte. Aber du siehst, dass du etwas vom Boden behalten musst, damit die Dame nicht im Raum schwebt.


----------



## bfischer (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das immer mit dem Zauberstab gemacht bisher und dann die Kante verbessert. Ist wahrscheinlich die schlampige Variante weil ich das bisher nur bei Objekten gemacht habe. 

Pfad-Werkzeug habe ich noch nicht probiert. Aber Danke für den Tipp erst mal!


----------

